# For Sale :One slightly used sphincter



## neilphones01 (Aug 7, 2008)

Keep trying, Neil...... I'm still here !

Charles


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 7, 2008)

What is it with people joining the forum, and then pretty much instantly getting banned? Do they _want_ to get banned? Do they _like_ to get banned? I don't get it . . . . . .


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2008)

Sod: He was representing a [?] company that had a bunch of crap for
sale. Spam, if you will. We don't need his kind here. 

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 7, 2008)

...and probably a bot.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 7, 2008)

Yep, probably so.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2008)

Just for S G's I traced his IP address: 82.128.3.6. It comes up as
Oshodi [Lagos] Nigeria, belonging to Multilinks Telecommunications, LTD.

Probably a bot...... 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2008)

Almost definitely a bot. Perhaps an IP ban should be in order here.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2008)

There are so many legitimate businesses in Nigeria..  NOT!


----------



## solo (Aug 7, 2008)

......... ........


----------



## mkloby (Aug 7, 2008)

The title of the thread was pretty damn funny though!


----------



## Henk (Aug 7, 2008)

Ah, Nigeria.


----------



## Freebird (Aug 7, 2008)

evangilder said:


> There are so many legitimate businesses in Nigeria..  NOT!



Wow! what a coincidence, i just got an e-mail from nigeria - some guy picked my e-mail from among millions to send $15,000,000 to! My lucky day...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2008)

What are the odds of that??? It must be your lucky day.


----------



## fly boy (Aug 8, 2008)

for the thrid time today what the hell!! a sipchter


----------



## Njaco (Aug 8, 2008)

So glad to have you around flyboy!


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 8, 2008)

I think adler might have a new one


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2008)

mkloby said:


> The title of the thread was pretty damn funny though!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2008)

fly boy said:


> for the thrid time today what the hell!! a sipchter



You are a very sheltered young man, aren't you fly boy.


----------



## Bernhart (Aug 11, 2008)

read ebola monkeyweb site, this guy has some serious fun with the e-mail guys from nigeria,

Ebola Monkey Man: Nigerian 419 Scam

his web site


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 11, 2008)

okay


----------



## JugBR (Aug 11, 2008)

a sphincter says what ?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 12, 2008)

Njaco said:


> So glad to have you around flyboy!



He does supply some comic relief, though, doesn't he?


----------



## Freebird (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow! 22 replies on the sphincter thread, some legitimate ones don't even get that many...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh your jealous, freebird. Just because liberalism doesn't rate up there with slightly used sphincters, don't take it personally.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 14, 2008)

> Wow! 22 replies on the sphincter thread, some legitimate ones don't even get that many...



I think its because everyone has one or knows one or.......


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 14, 2008)

If you've ever had your operated on, you would definitely never forget. Hell I was excited to see the ad.


----------



## Freebird (Aug 15, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Oh your jealous, freebird. Just because liberalism doesn't rate up there with slightly used sphincters, don't take it personally.



   I bet the Breaking News gets at least 22 replies *A WEEK* 


At least some people have their priorities above the waistline...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 15, 2008)

I admit all my priorities reside below my waistline.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2008)

> at least 22 replies A WEEK



more like 22 a day!

and I have had that surgery, Matt. What a pain in the .......


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 18, 2008)

...tell me about it. But the lead up was nothing to the surgery. If any of you manly men think that you would never voluntarily go to the @ss doctor, I assure you that pain threshold CAN be breached.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 18, 2008)

The lead up. Yup. I Remember THAT!


----------

